# Truck bed length



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

DN’s truck is a 1988 Ford F-350 Lariat dually with a rebuilt 460. It has a full back seat and an 8’ foot bed. 

It pulls my open stock horse trailer without issue. It’s original job was to pull his race car.
8’ beds are standard issue on bigger trucks.

Don’t let anyone talk you into a short bed, they can’t even fit a piece of plywood in themselves And are a complete waste of money, IMO - trucks are supposed to work not look cute


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That decision may not be up to you...😐
Depending upon the size cab you choose will depend upon the length bed you get in your class of vehicle.
The combinations can and do vary when you choose 150/1500, 250/2500 and 350/3500.
Same as single axle or dual wheels for more load carrying abilities...
You need to make some decisions first in manufacturer you want, then cab, load and payload then see what your options are.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy I suppose that's true. The question came up because I was on GNC's website, since a lot of people seemed to like them, pricing out options. It seems like you can basically just build your own truck. I suppose there might be a wait for it. I don't know. I got kind of bogged down in engine size (more research needed LOL). But, given the choice, would a standard-size truck bed be OK for pulling a GN trailer? I know I don't want a short bed.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> DN’s truck is a 1988 Ford F-350 Lariat dually with a rebuilt 460. It has a full back seat and an 8’ foot bed.
> 
> It pulls my open stock horse trailer without issue. It’s original job was to pull his race car.
> 8’ beds are standard issue on bigger trucks.
> ...


Errr....Walk, my friend....I have a short bed and we can fit 25 bales of hay in it! I love it...so much easier to park 🙂


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If your GN has a wedge nose then 6 foot is fine. But if the truck is to be multipurpose then longer bed is better. I have crew cab, long bed but did not want dual wheels. My brother went with duals. Crew cab. We both had reasons for our choice and both have had no complaints. I couldn't imagine parking his but after driving mine for so long it isn't that much different. I do better backing it in places. I still have not figured out how to pull in and back out 🤯

All the trucks have tool boxes. The short bed GMC crew cab I have to remove the tool box to haul 25 bales.
So much easier just to take the long bed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I'm looking more into trucks. Husband is still not completely on board with it, but he's not saying no either.
> 
> My current question: I know that you don't want a truck with a short bed for towing a GN trailer. But would a medium length bed be OK? I don't have a GN trailer and I don't really plan on getting one, but plans change and I want to keep this truck as long as possible, and keep it useful the whole time.
> 
> I feel like if I get the truck with the real back seats (forget what that's called), if I got an extended bed as well, I might as well be driving a school bus. And I would never, ever, be able to find a parking space for it.


I used to drive a Ford F350 Turbo Diesel with a crew cab and long (8 ft) bed and it was easier to park than my hubby's Hyundai. I now have a Dodge Ram 2500 4X4 Turbo Diesel with a crew cab and long bed and it's even easier to park than the Ford was. You get used to it. I've gotten to where I hate driving the Hyundai, I feel like I sit too low and can't see enough. Here's a truck similar to the one I have, only they have a 6 ft bed (useless) on it, and mine is OSU Orange. All the pics I found were also of trucks with 6 cyl. engines which I wouldn't have in a vehicle whose primary job is hauling livestock. Mine is 4 wheel drive, these say 4X4 but then elsewhere they say All Wheel Drive which isn't quite the same thing. BTW, mine is a 2011, not a brand new one and other than recalls, I have yet to have a mechanical issue with the truck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Today you can go to any manufacturers website and build your truck with most options and pricing seen.
Packages are also shown such as a towing, sport and many others which combine certain characteristics together, that is where it can get interesting to see if you make changes if allowed or not. 

If you belong to AAA or any of the Costco, Sams, possibly BJ's clubs they have auto buying programs that can save you money and no haggle pricing...you are assigned a salesperson and they are the only one you deal or talk with.

I would not buy anything but a 8' bed if there is a remote possibility of a gooseneck trailer in your future.
Add in unless the nose is tapered you run a real risk of popping your rear cab window.
That to me also puts you in the 1-ton trucks.
If you ever intend to "camp" with the horses to do overnight rides that then puts you in LQ trailers and that is/can be a lot of weight with water and storage clean/dirty on board.

My husband though refuses to lose his bed for carrying project needs because the hitch plate is in the bed and not removing/replacing it either...to much bother and work.
So either a flip down ball of a gooseneck or we do BP...

Just because you see the ads on TV spouting it pulls _xyz_ pounds understand that all the right components must be in place on the truck or very misleading what it is capable of...regardless of brand or manufacturer all are spouting and few are achieving.
You must tick off all the right boxes or forget it!
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

BethR said:


> Errr....Walk, my friend....I have a short bed and we can fit 25 bales of hay in it! I love it...so much easier to park 🙂


I‘m glad it works for you, however if I’m going after several sheets of 4 x 8 plywood, I don’t want two feet of all that weight hanging over a tail gate, plus I would have to put a red flag on it. Shortbeds just aren’t cost effective in my world


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My truck has an 8 ft bed and the extended cab. To me the crew cab plus the long bed is just too long. I need the 8 ft bed because I haul an in bed fuel tank directly behind the cab and pull a goose neck stock trailer. You'd be fine towing a gooseneck trailer with the medium length bed. The back seat in the extended cab is ok for kids or a dog but wouldn't be comfortable for an adult.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah I'm all for the 8ft bed.... I have the supercab... which I think is the extended cab... dog fits fine back there. I was talking with a friend that has a Ram 3500 I have a Ford F350... I wanted a Dually she didn't. I don't drive mine except when it's for towing or hay... I get the big bales... 3X3X8... and like the fact that I can close the tailgate when I'm loaded down... But I'm fortunate that I only drive it when I'm towing or getting hay, when I stop at the store on the way home from getting hay I will park way out, take 2 spaces. My neighbor had borrowed it a few times to take his big grill to a tailgating party... now he has his own F350... not dually... I think to each his own. I liked the stability of my truck. I LOVE MY TRUCK... can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We had a lot of thoughts when we bought a truck recently, balancing bed length verses number of seats. In our case, we are not pulling a trailer, so do not need a huge engine. What you have to decide is will you have more need for extra seats, or a full bed? the kind of flip down seats in an "extended cab' layout are only good for small children. Our son cannot fit in the 'jump seat', nor can I. So, it if for two adults and luggage only.
That said, we really like our Toyota Tacoma extended cab for camping. I am not trying to recommend it to you, as I don't know it's towing capacity. But, if I had to do it again, I would get seats for FOUR, absolutely. That means mostly a shorter bed, and I think that's ok for most needs.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes we'll have to get four real seats, not the ones with semi-seats in the back.

I would love to get a Japanese truck, but I looked and couldn't find any with the towing capacity we need (3/4 ton).


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have an F250 super cap (4 full size doors) with an 8 foot bed. We love it for hauling things but it is a pain to park - and if your hubby uses it as a daily driver some office complexes will not have parking spots big enough for a truck that size. You really need to test drive all options and go to places you will frequent on that test drive. We park WAY out back when taking the big truck to town mostly because even at Wal Mart the spaces are too short for our long truck and people park us in. Our F150 has a 6ft bed and 4 doors but is a smaller truck over all and much easier to park


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Yes we'll have to get four real seats, not the ones with semi-seats in the back.
> 
> I would love to get a Japanese truck, but I looked and couldn't find any with the towing capacity we need (3/4 ton).


If you can find a Silverado to fit your needs, I highly recommend. We bought ours new in ‘13 and haven’t had a single issue with it (done a LOTof hauling with it too!)
Hubby worked for GM so I may be a bit biased 😉


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to drive each manufacturer of products that will suit and fulfill your needs and especially your wants...this is a large purchase and one you need to really happy with.

Make sure operation buttons, levers and such are accessible to you, you feel comfortable seeing what you see sitting behind the wheel and mirrors adjust enough so blind spots disappear when towing.
Do your homework cause every manufacturer has plus and minuses in design and comfort levels.
Read the truck report magazine, consumer reports, truck rating magazines and indeed let the internet be a friend on offering you places for research and fact finding.
Different combinations of truck size, cab size, bed size, suspension, engine and drive-train can and will alter ride, comfort and handling.

Expect to spend several weekends at the different car dealers looking, talking to and driving and take notes of pro and con so you can also compare make and model...
Then you make a decision and place your order...your new truck will probably be delivered in about 10 days since few today actually custom order and need it made at the factory as we really did. Our truck took 5 weeks to custom make and deliver it to our dealer.
Trucks are sometimes driven to the dealer, one state to another so your specifications are found and with that your new truck could arrive with several hundred miles already on it...just be prepared. 
Happy shopping.
🐴...


----------



## T- in DE (Feb 14, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> I'm looking more into trucks. Husband is still not completely on board with it, but he's not saying no either.
> 
> My current question: I know that you don't want a truck with a short bed for towing a GN trailer. But would a medium length bed be OK? I don't have a GN trailer and I don't really plan on getting one, but plans change and I want to keep this truck as long as possible, and keep it useful the whole time.
> 
> I feel like if I get the truck with the real back seats (forget what that's called), if I got an extended bed as well, I might as well be driving a school bus. And I would never, ever, be able to find a parking space for it.


Well, let’s just state the obvious - “you plan and He laughs”. I planned on a bumper pull and using my Chevy Tahoe. I ended up with a GN 2+1 and a Chevy Silverado 2500 Diesel QuadCab with a 6 foot bed. Husband decided to “plan ahead” with the trailer (what can I say, he knows me and my equine addiction), so a new ride for me was necessary. He purchased both “rides” used (my truck is 16 yrs old with just over 100,000 miles and the trailer is just as old - or a couple yrs older). So, my advice: get room to grow and practice, practice your driving with & without the trailer. And, make sure your engine can handle the truck, bed & trailer fully loaded. Plus Upgrade your trailer braking system and upgrade your trailer lighting system. You need to stop safely and be seen always - in all weather. Don’t forget trailer insurance...USA Rider - our version of AAA. Have fun!!! T-inDE 😎🐴


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> I‘m glad it works for you, however if I’m going after several sheets of 4 x 8 plywood, I don’t want two feet of all that weight hanging over a tail gate, plus I would have to put a red flag on it. Shortbeds just aren’t cost effective in my world


Everyone here would get a good chuckle over my Silverado. It’s called a “work truck”; it has manual locks and roll up windows! Not one bell or a single whistle. The thing that cracks me up is that it DOES have an ashtray! I guess the manufacturer thinks that only people who need a truck for work are smokers. I smoke so I put that ashtray to good use😉
We just bought a Jeep Rubicon and I still haven’t figured out what does what...compared to my truck it’s like a luxury vehicle


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think it matters for a bumper pull as long as the weight is correct. I used to pull a 2 horse stock trailer with a ford ranger and a ford aerostar with no issues. I have a gooseneck now so I use my dually but I have pulled it with a short bed. You just have to be careful because if you jack-knife it you will hit the cab of the truck.


----------



## addctd2horses (Jul 10, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> I'm looking more into trucks. Husband is still not completely on board with it, but he's not saying no either.
> 
> My current question: I know that you don't want a truck with a short bed for towing a GN trailer. But would a medium length bed be OK? I don't have a GN trailer and I don't really plan on getting one, but plans change and I want to keep this truck as long as possible, and keep it useful the whole time.
> 
> I feel like if I get the truck with the real back seats (forget what that's called), if I got an extended bed as well, I might as well be driving a school bus. And I would never, ever, be able to find a parking space for it.


I've got a dually with full back seats. We went with a Chevy "work truck" model and I totally love it. It's not what you want to take to Walmart, but nobody gives you trouble when you're driving it or pulling a GN trailer. Takes a 3 point turn to get into every parking space, so it's easier to park at the end of the row and walk. Tows like a dream, even with 5 horses in back. My Niece drove it and came back saying she LOVED it, especially that everyone gets out of your way LOL (She is right) The biggest problem with the Dually, is if you haven't driven it in a while, you need to remember to take wide turns or you'll scuff the wheel hub, or run over curbs LOL I drive a tiny Mazda at other times, so it's a brain adjustment


----------



## T- in DE (Feb 14, 2021)

BethR said:


> Everyone here would get a good chuckle over my Silverado. It’s called a “work truck”; it has manual locks and roll up windows! Not one bell or a single whistle. The thing that cracks me up is that it DOES have an ashtray! I guess the manufacturer thinks that only people who need a truck for work are smokers. I smoke so I put that ashtray to good use😉
> We just bought a Jeep Rubicon and I still haven’t figured out what does what...compared to my truck it’s like a luxury vehicle


We have a Rubicon too...lifted, so I feel like I need my mounting block!!! Glad it’s his ride - not mine! 😎🐴


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've hauled both stock and horse trailers with short box diesels as well as a long box. 
Long box has more room for extra stuff while you're hooked up (tool box, generator, hay, whatever). Also, the long box was easier to hook up because I could see the ball easily from the drivers seat. 

We currently have 3 short box trucks (2 diesel and a gas), a 20+ foot stock trailer and a 16 foot bumper pull. If I'm picking up lumber or something I just hook on to my bumper pull. 

I would prefer a long box to leave hooked on to a GN trailer but the short boxes are nicer for driving in town and such. 

If there was a short box and a long box priced the same and I was looking for a truck strictly for hauling, I'd go for the long box and pray its a manual as well.


----------



## puff (Jan 18, 2021)

Have had Ford and Dodge dually long beds for the past 35+ years. Great trucks. Currently have a Dodge Ram 3500 dually mega cab, 8' bed. I always pull goosenecks and have had no problems. Current truck has a ball you can turn over so bed is flat if you need it.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

T- in DE said:


> We have a Rubicon too...lifted, so I feel like I need my mounting block!!! Glad it’s his ride - not mine! 😎🐴


Ours was supposed to be hubby’s vehicle but I’ve kind of taken it over, heh. It’s so much fun to drive!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

T- in DE said:


> We have a Rubicon too...lifted, so I feel like I need my mounting block!!! Glad it’s his ride - not mine! 😎🐴


Hubby has an ‘83 High Sierra and Boy Howdy, is it aptly named...you need a stepladder to get into it 😐


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

addctd2horses said:


> I've got a dually with full back seats. We went with a Chevy "work truck" model and I totally love it. It's not what you want to take to Walmart, but nobody gives you trouble when you're driving it or pulling a GN trailer. Takes a 3 point turn to get into every parking space, so it's easier to park at the end of the row and walk. Tows like a dream, even with 5 horses in back. My Niece drove it and came back saying she LOVED it, especially that everyone gets out of your way LOL (She is right) The biggest problem with the Dually, is if you haven't driven it in a while, you need to remember to take wide turns or you'll scuff the wheel hub, or run over curbs LOL I drive a tiny Mazda at other times, so it's a brain adjustment


I haven't been to Walmart but twice in the last year but I do take my full sized crew cab to Walmart. NO ISSUES whatsoever (As long as I park in the very furthest row from the store and walk 10 miles dodging shopping carts and minivans....)😂


----------



## BamaB (Apr 11, 2021)

BethR said:


> Ours was supposed to be hubby’s vehicle but I’ve kind of taken it over, heh. It’s so much fun to drive!


I purchased the 4" dropback GN hitch on my shortbed and with the height of the trailer it goes over my toolbox and unless i am doing a 90 degree turn no issues.


----------

